# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  بدء التسجيل لدورات الأمن العام لخريجي الثانوية

## عفاف الهدى

بدء التسجيل لدورات الأمن العام لخريجي الثانوية العامة

واس - الرياض
أعلنت مديرية الأمن العام للتخطيط والتطوير إدارة التدريب عن فتح بابالقبول والتسجيل للدورات التأهيلية لحملة الثانوية العامة او مايعادلهاالتي ستعقد ان شاء الله هذا العام 1429هـ في كل من مدينة تدريب الأمنالعام بمنطقة الرياض ومنطقة مكة المكرمة فقط وذلك للتعيين عليها بعدالتخرج برتبة جندي في مختلف إدارة الأمن العام. ودعت الراغبين في الالتحاقالى التسجيل عن طريق الموقع الالكتروني للأمن العام وذلك اعتبارا من اليومالاثنين حيث سيستمر التسجيل حتى اكتمال العدد المطلوب مع ملاحظة التقيدبالشروط والمستندات المطلوبة الموجودة في الموقع الالكتروني.
وسوف يكون الحضور والمراجعة بعد التسجيل عند الساعة الثامنة صباحا حسبالموعد والمكان المحدد عبر الموقع
وصلني عبر الأيميل

----------


## الحرس الملكي

طيب وين موقع التسجيل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا اخوي التسجيل مثل ما هو مذكور في موقعهم 
بس يمنع هنا وضع المواقع والأعلانات
ابحث عن الموقع وسجل
الله يوفقك ان شاء الله

----------

